# raccoon creek



## Buckeyefisher7 (Mar 1, 2011)

anyone fished here lately??


----------



## jimbotheconflictor (Oct 12, 2009)

This is the creek that got me interested in fishing. Haven't been back since I moved to Cbus ~2 years ago but I'm planning on going down there sometime in the next 2-3 weeks. Hopefully it's still a good fishery.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Holmes orson said:


> The building and construction authorities in Chicago want to have a greener way to continue their business. On June 6th 2001, a new energy code - Amendment of Title 18 f Municipal Code of Chicago Concerning Energy Efficient Requirements, was passed.


mmmmkayy then buddy.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

if your talking about the one that runs thru granville yes, and alot. me and my buds have caught numerous 18 in smallies outta there, actually my friend and his dad pulled 20 18inchers in a night on buzzbaits, its still awesome.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Twenty 18" smallmouth on one night? don't know what else to say

Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Not a great idea to make grandiose posts about a creek you can flick a booger across. You just might meet someone with a stringerfull the next time you go there.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Not a great idea to make grandiose posts about a creek you can flick a booger across. You just might meet someone with a stringerfull the next time you go there.


I couldn't agree more. An 18" smallie in a creek like Raccoon is OOOLLDDD.
If a couple other guys take buzzbaits up there at night, and decide to keep those 20, 18" smallies...well, things start going south pretty quickly from there.

228 views so far...I hope ALL of them happen to be catch and release guys, but I doubt it.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Ya man, the fish are easy in Raccoon Creek. Just find a hole more than ankle deep and hold on! 

Personally- I like to use a dipsy diver 20" back at 7mph!!!


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> I couldn't agree more. An 18" smallie in a creek like Raccoon is OOOLLDDD.
> If a couple other guys take buzzbaits up there at night, and decide to keep those 20, 18" smallies...well, things start going south pretty quickly from there.
> 
> 228 views so far...I hope ALL of them happen to be catch and release guys, but I doubt it.


225 of these views were by me. I just wanted to make sure I'd read it right.

In any event, there's a limit to how long a person could keep eating old smallmouth bass from Raccoon, given that it flows through a Super Fund site, or at least that's my understanding. I would not eat a full grown, top-of-the- food-chain fish out of a stream that Dow Corning dumped chemicals into for years...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Awww come on Andrew. Glowing in the dark is cool!


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

It was Owens Corning dumping on the other side of the road from Raccoon. 

Then ODOT made that dumping area a highway. So now everything is down stream (Dillion area).

Seriously, Raccoon has tons of 20" fish, carp. They are a blast to catch on a fly rod, and in my younger days, we would walk the railroad tracks and bow fish the carp.

Dow dumped into Salt Run, which ran into Spring Valley Pool. I still remeber swimming in the rainbow waters.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Next time you see someone at the creek that you don't know.......just talk to them and see if they are members. And it helps if you carry a loud cap gun too, that usually works for steelhead fishing in the winter to get people out of your spot. They hear gun shots close and pack up and leave. Just kidding, I don't do that, but have heard about people doing it.


----------



## Buckeyefisher7 (Mar 1, 2011)

fished there yesterday with a buddy....both caught some rock bass....got hooked into a couple of big carp...caught one...a couple others broke the line! very fun though


----------



## snuff (Apr 19, 2007)

I fish racoon and am a catch and release guy. I was there last weds. and ran into a guy who said he saw a guy there last year in one hole with a stringer of smallmouth and now its hard to catch 1 fish in that hole. I used to catch many in that hole. I have had several of my holes fished out in different places and most of them have never come back. It sucks.

Snuff


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

it apparently like 15 years ago was a hot spot, something changed and i dont know what it was but people really dont go Too often, well now they will...


----------



## sashimigrade (Jun 25, 2011)

snuff said:


> I fish racoon and am a catch and release guy. I was there last weds. and ran into a guy who said he saw a guy there last year in one hole with a stringer of smallmouth and now its hard to catch 1 fish in that hole. I used to catch many in that hole. I have had several of my holes fished out in different places and most of them have never come back. It sucks.
> 
> Snuff



It makes me sick to my stomach to imagine seeing a guy walk out of a good smallmouth hole with a stringer full of them.


----------



## donk18 (Jul 5, 2009)

I live in Johnstown and always thought about wading it but it doesn't look very good here in town. Has anyone ever waded it in Johnstown?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

